# Starting Out In the Music Scene, tips?



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, my band was asked to play live @ the El Mocambo in Toronto. We have enough songs, covers to put together a set list. This show would be our first as a band. Our members are pretty young, as we're all 16-17 years old. As a band we're not bothered by playing in front of crowds, as we've played in front of schools, etc. We're just looking for some tips to having a stand out performance, as we want to make a good first impressions on people. 

Some things that might be helpful to know:

Whats the best thing to play, we're planning to play 1 cover first, then the rest originals.
Things that will make us stand out from others.
Things to do/make sure before peforming?
If anybody's familiar with the venue, whats it like?
Tips while performing, we have a good front-man, what are some things that should be mentioned from him?
What to do after the show, etc.

I'm just curious for some opinions of others, because some people are music veterans, 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll leave it to others for the advice.
I never got anywhere when I was younger, and there are several members here that have done much more than I ever did.

But I would like to say--Cool.
Then go for it.
Then pay attention to advice you get here.

Have fun, and best wishes for a great show.


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

People hear what they see.

Don't apologize, unless you've physically hurt someone. If you're sorry for your songs, no one will want to hear them.

Try and listen to each other as much as possible, smile and look relaxed even if you aren't.

You'll be fine. You'll make mistakes, and you'll learn from them and do better the next time.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. no need to play covers in the downtown core
2. NEVER announce that you are playing originals
3. as mentioned, never apologize.
4. the most important part of performing is to relax and have fun and be yourself. audiences have sensitive radar.
5. look forward to making the occasional mistake. everyone does. everyone. learn to laugh it off.
6. from my own experience with this venue, my advice is to not expect anything special. its a bit of a dive. i'm not even sure anyone goes there anymore, unless the performers have huge drawing power. accept the fact that you may end up playing for half a dozen people.
7. if this is your first real gig, make sure someone is taking pictures. 
8. make sure you are well rehearsed. there is simply no subsitute for that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> 1. no need to play covers in the downtown core
> 2. NEVER announce that you are playing originals
> 3. as mentioned, never apologize.
> 4. the most important part of performing is to relax and have fun and be yourself. audiences have sensitive radar.
> ...


This is all excellent advice.

I can't stress enough #3 and 4 - the more you _look_ the part on stage, the more people will _see _you as a rock star. I try to make a conscious effort to never pull a face at a missed note or a dropped beat or anything like that, even in practice. It forms bad habits that can be hard to break. Never, ever give any of your band-mates dirty glares on stage no matter how much they might deserve it.

Pics are a good idea, and so is audio/video recording. In this day of digital media and online marketing, there's no such thing as too much material. Record EVERYTHING! You never know when you're going to lay down a massive performance and you want to be able to capture that!

The hardest part of performance is connecting with the audience. This is mostly the frontman/frontwoman's job, but not theirs exclusively. If they can connect with an audience, you're golden, but if they're just not doing it for whatever reason, whoever is most comfortable should make the effort. You don't have to be funny or anything, in fact, it's better if you're not for the most part, just be relaxed and engaging. 

I haven't been to the ElMo in a loooooooong time, but the last time I was there, it was a hot, sweaty club with condensation dripping from the ceiling. Ewwwww. It's a far cry from that these days, but it's still a pretty cool venue. And remember, the Stones played there, so did SRV and Jimi. You're in good company 

Have fun!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

First time out I wish you the very best of luck the first one can be tough. The most important thing aside from all the good advise you have been given is DO NOT EVER GET INVOLVED IN AN ARGUMENT OR NAME CALLING ETC WITH THE PATRONS. IGNORE, IGNORE, IGNORE. Some people find it amusing to try and get to the band by making nasty re-markes about how you look,play or act on stag, as they say shit happens IGORE all of it. You will do just great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Check out this thread. Might be some tips you can use.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/band-lounge/39950-any-first-gig-stories.html


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

_the more you look the part on stage, the more people will see you as a rock star_

Sigh... been in bands with wallflowers . ugh .... ya have to put on your acting face... to make up for them. 

Oh yeah .. Don't quit your day job !!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

How about a gimmick...???...Matching stage attire maybe...???...(just kidding...eh)...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Be tight and move around.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Radiate lots of energy - it's infectious, even in very small crowds. Even if a dozen people show up, give them something to remember!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Listen to what the others have already said here, sage advice all around.

Stay clean (physically, ethically, and drug free) and sober. Behave as professionally as you know how. You're smart enough to take advice because you've already asked for it here, but in the heat of the moment don't turn all prima donna on anyone. Be kind to your audience even if they don't deserve it. In the big picture, you and everyone else need to look back at the experience without regret.

Above all, enjoy the experience. Heck, I've never played The El Mo, but the Stones have!

Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Heck, I've never played The El Mo, but the Stones have!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Rumour has it that you wanted too much $$$


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Rumour has it that you wanted too much $$$


Yeah, lots of places think a burger and a beer is too steep!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I played the El Mo a couple of times. It was a horrible dump 20 years ago; I doubt it's any better now. OTOH, such disparate bands as the Stones and the Boss Brass recorded live there, so there must be something in the vibe of the place.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This _should_ inspire you to play your a$$ off...you'll be sharing the stage with greatness...!!!

[video=youtube;1GSpbuFSr2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSpbuFSr2o[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

david henman said:


> 2. NEVER announce that you are playing originals


I've seen bands do this, and people hit the washrooms.
Or tune out.


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

The first gig was a success, a lot of our buddies from school came out and supported us, we all had a great time. I'll never forget that night. Thanks for the tips everyone. The booking agent liked us as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Congrats--glad you enjoyed it.

Hopefully this leads to more.


----------

